# stel kopschuwe knollen



## Chiapas

Hallo,

Drie jongens op een camping zijn pas aangevallen geweest door een gans. Zij lopen naar het badhok en als de eigenaar de gans heeft opgesloten, komen zij uit het hok _als een stel kopschuwe knollen.

_Ik begrijp de betekenis wel, maar wie helpt mij om een mooi vertaling ervan te vienden? Het zou in het Italiaans moeten zijn, maar Frans of Engels zijn ook welkom.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## bibibiben

Het is een nogal ongelukkige beeldspraak, waardoor het vinden van een mooie vertaling niet gemakkelijk is. Een knol is een oud, afgewerkt, aftands paard. Die jongens op de camping zullen niet veel ouder dan 17 of 18 zijn. Het beeld van drie knollen dringt zich dan niet bepaald op. Dat die drie jongens als kopschuw worden omschreven, wil er bij mij wel in, want ze zullen zich het liefst aan alle blikken en aandacht willen onttrekken nadat ze zich door een gans naar het badhok hebben laten verjagen. Maar ja, jonge jongens die zich als 'kopschuwe knollen' gedragen? Ik zie het maar moeilijk voor me.


----------



## Chiapas

Ik heb ergens gelezen dat knol ook veulen kan betekenen, is het waar?


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ben benieuwd waar je dat gelezen hebt. Het zou me eerlijk gezegd erg verbazen als 'knol' de betekenis van 'veulen' kan hebben. Het enige synoniem dat ik voor 'veulen' ken, is het gewestelijke 'kachel' of 'kachtel'.


----------



## Chiapas

Het spit mij, ik weet het niet meer, en ik vind het ook niet meer terug


----------



## bibibiben

Het is een wat late reactie, maar ik wil 'm toch even kwijt: misschien is er sprake van een verschrijving en werd er 'kopschuwe knullen' bedoeld? Dat zou weer wel heel mooi passen.


----------



## Chiapas

bibibiben said:


> Het is een wat late reactie, maar ik wil 'm toch even kwijt: misschien is er sprake van een verschrijving en werd er 'kopschuwe knullen' bedoeld? Dat zou weer wel heel mooi passen.



Het zou inderdaad veel beter passen. Ik zal navragen en laten weten

Hartelijk bedankt!


----------



## bibibiben

Graag. Om onduidelijke redenen zit het me dwars dat de schrijver het merkwaardige 'kopschuwe knollen' gebruikt. Het zou een kleine opluchting zijn als het om 'kopschuwe knullen' blijkt te gaan!


----------

